# Indian Food...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I'd say that right behind Italian food and Jamaican food, I love Indian food the most...

I used to go to this restaurant that was owned by a friend of a friend...the place lacked in atmosphere, but it was far and away the best Indian restaurant (or at least the most authentic) in the Bay Area...well...earlier this summer, the guy who owned the restaurant moved and shut his doors for good...now, I go to a little dump up by my house which is nowhere near as good, but is okay when I need my fix...there are a couple of half @$$ed okay spots around the Bay here, but, I've yet to find anything as good as the restaurant that closed...luckily, my friend who was friends with the woner is from India, and his wife is an excellent cook, so whenever I get an invite for dinner or to a party or whatever, I can still get that good authentic stuff...

...anywho...I just finished lunch so I'm not hungry...but I was feinding for some aloo gobi, palak paneer, and seekh kabab with a side of kima naan and perhaps some samosas (everything extra spicy) earlier...and I'm sure when dinner time rolls around that's what I'm going to have to have...

anybody else love Indian food??? What are some of your favorite dishes???


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm lucky enough to have dozens of really good Indian places nearby. I'm fond of plain old chicken vindaloo, though one place near me has excellent thali platters. 

There's a Metro Detroit chain called Priya that has an all you can eat lunch buffet that, an Indian coworker of mine claimed, was as good as just about any other kind of restaurant Indian you could find. I'm pretty sure I gained a dozen pounds or so eating there in the winter...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jbmcb said:


> I'm lucky enough to have dozens of really good Indian places nearby. I'm fond of plain old chicken vindaloo, though one place near me has excellent thali platters.
> 
> There's a Metro Detroit chain called Priya that has an all you can eat lunch buffet that, an Indian coworker of mine claimed, was as good as just about any other kind of restaurant Indian you could find. I'm pretty sure I gained a dozen pounds or so eating there in the winter...


Thanks for the tip jbmcb, I might have to try that in September...if I can pry myself away from La Shish!


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

I love indian food, keema eaten with chappatis, chicken tikka biryani, peshwari naan, onion bhaji, lamb samosas , infact all Indian food is delicious.
my prefrence is for the not too strong curries yet still having a little kick to it.

In the Uk there are an enormous variety of Indian restraunts from the backstreet curry house with formica topped tables where you can have a substantial meal at little cost to the fine dining establishments with silver service, each restraunt seems to have its own little bit of uniquenes and no two dishes are the same.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Agreed. Try the "curry mile" in Rusholme, Manchester.


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> anybody else love Indian food??? What are some of your favorite dishes???


Yummmmm....*Lamb Chops* Kandhari! (which I believe is an Afghan recipe served in many Indian joints...)


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

Buffalo steaks :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I need a Chicken Tikka fix every few weeks!


----------



## sachin0310 (Sep 21, 2007)

i love indian food the most i like Panner tikka , Mutter Panner the most as i am a vegeterian so i not eat other Non-Veg Dishes


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got no excuses, the local store sells ghee, I've got the spices, I've got the recipe books...It really is time to take the plunge!


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

My wife and I very much enjoy Indian food, and there are a # of good places in the D.C./ Chevy Chase area. Caveat: A good number of people have digestive problems with Indian food-charcoal pills can help.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

I used to live above an Indian restaurant. The owner was my landlord, and he was very good to me. He'd give me plates of food to take up to my apartment, and I'd just return them to the kitchen when I was done.


----------



## Phat Ham (Sep 19, 2007)

The best Indian food I've had was in Tokyo. Every Indian restaurant I've eaten at in Tokyo was spectacular, but my favorite is Moti.

The strange thing about Indian food for me is I can eat and eat and eat and there's always room for more.


----------



## funnytshirts (Oct 20, 2007)

I live near several good Indian restaurant in Orange County, California. Sometimes I experiment with different dishes, but I always come back to my favorite, palak paneer. Mmmm.


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

i have a 'mucky curry' at least 3 or 4 times per week.

if i had indian food everyday i would have a rotten a***hole. :icon_smile_big:

i like super strength dishes , phal (extra hot version of vindaloos) and i'm quite sure they are medicinal. i cram down pickled green chilis and chili chutney's too with stacks of popodoms.

there is nothing more alluring than a curryhouse to a 'pisshead' in the UK (drunk).

but god help you on the toilet the next day when you have to endure 'gandhi's revenge'. i put my loo rolls in the fridge before i use em.

all the dishes you mentioned are a combination of indian cuisine and british cooking, proper indian food is nothing like what you eat in the restaurants.
british soldiers in india came up with these restaurant dishes.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

english_gent said:


> i put my loo rolls in the fridge before i use em.


loL...I think this will come in handy next time...


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Many of the standard Indian dishes one sees in restaurants are Northern-- very good, but not totally representative of what a whole subcontinent can do.

There's an Indian secretary at our office whose daughter does catering on the side. Inexpensive home cooking from Southern India. Occasionally toxic, but generally delicious and a good change of pace.

Here's one of the menus:

This week's special is Vegetable Uppuma -- $8.50

Uppuma is a very common and popular food from South India. It is made from Cream of Wheat. It is a very versatile food and tastes good with any combination. As the name indicates here Uppuma is prepared with vegetables: peas, potatoes and carrots. Vegetables are first sauted with the seasoning of green hot peppers and onions; and then mixed with Cream of Wheat and water. Once the Cream of Wheat is cooked then Lemon Juice and diced fresh Cilantro is added to finish off the preparation. 

Please specify if you want a less spicy Uppuma. 

Regular Items on the Menu:

Lemon Rice: $5.00

Cooked rice is mixed with a seasoning of mustard seeds, Channa Dal, Urd Dal, Curry leaves, and hot green peppers along lemon juice and salt. Garnished with fresh coriander leaves.

Yogurt Rice: $3.50

Rice and homemade Yogurt is mixed first and then mixed with a seasoning of mustard seeds, curry leaves, touch of green peppers and ginger. Garnished with fresh coriander leaves.

Dal Salad: $2.50

This is a preparation of Channa Dal (or Green gram Dal) soaked first and then mixed with cucumber, coriander leaves, green pepper paste, lemon juice and salt.


Raitha: $2.50

This is a preparation of homemade yogurt mixed with tomatoes, cucumber, coriander leaves and salt.

DESSERT:



Jamoon: $3.50 

This is one of the popular desserts from India. It is a milk product. Milk is cooked on a very mild heat until it solidifies. This solidified milk is mixed with little All Purpose floor and kneaded well. The mixture is then formed into tiny shapes and fried in ghee. The freshly fried Jamoons are soaked in sugar syrup


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I much prefer Punjabi cuisine over just about anything from the south that I've tried...the closest Indian restaurant to my house is owned by a family from Bombay (or Mumbai???)...and I have to be honest...I don't really care for alot of the traditional dishes that they serve...


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

I like them both. I wish there wasn't usually just one to choose from, however.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

In Los Angeles it is hit-and-miss. There is Bollywood on Ventura Blvd which is my go-to place these days. I am as tired of trying new Indian places as I had become with trying to find authentic Mexican food. I ended up cooking my own Mexican, but shant go the extra mile to build a proper Indian oven in the back yard!


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I much prefer Punjabi cuisine over just about anything from the south that I've tried


I agree - though a Dosa with coconut chutney is amazing.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

yes, though there are also some lovely goan (i know, Wikipedia says that's actually Western but I always considered it as south!) curries, especially using prawn & coconut milk.... and great Kerala food.


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

I know what you mean. Intuitively, one doesn't imagine milk and prawns fusing well in a meal, but somehow they South Indians make it rock.

The kabobs, spicy chicken and lentils of the North are great though. Its been a quite a few years since I've been in Bombay, but would love to go back.


----------



## Akajack (Jun 15, 2007)

As an aside to those with a penchant to experiment in the kitchen - but not experiment too much, Trader Joes botique markets have jarred Indian sauces (masalla, etc.) and they also have a butterflied leg of lamb (pre-seasoned), AND the jars of fire-roasted yellow and red peppers. Add on thinly sliced onion and you can see where I'm going. I actually lightly grill the lamb first while heating the onions and peppers (in butter), then dice the lamb add it, and stir for a five minutes then add the bottled sauce and as much cayenne as i can stand. The rice maker spits out a fine stream of steam, the sauce bubbles down nicely and dinner is wonderful. YMMV.


----------



## feynmix (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey folks,
First post here. Being Indian, I love cooking and eating all kinds of different Indian food, and I also love to hear that there are so many non-Indians out there that love Indian food. Reading over this thread, I have to say that its tough to find good authentic Indian food in restaurants all over the US, but there are some places scattered in various cities with decent Indian food. I also cook a lot of Indian food at home myself, and usually it turns out to be tastier/healthier than the restaurant options. My favorite dishes are palak paneer and dal makhani.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

feynmix said:


> Hey folks,
> First post here. Being Indian, I love cooking and eating all kinds of different Indian food, and I also love to hear that there are so many non-Indians out there that love Indian food. Reading over this thread, I have to say that its tough to find good authentic Indian food in restaurants all over the US, but there are some places scattered in various cities with decent Indian food. I also cook a lot of Indian food at home myself, and usually it turns out to be tastier/healthier than the restaurant options. My favorite dishes are palak paneer and dal makhani.


Very tough to beat the home made stuff...


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Very tough to beat the home made stuff...


+1. Whenever I go out to indian restaurants, I usually go for stuff that no one ever makes at my house like butter chicken.


----------

